
Security First [videos] - secfirstmd
https://advocacyassembly.org/en/partners/securityfirst/
======
tptacek
If anyone wants to sign up for these and give me deltas from:
[https://techsolidarity.org/resources.html](https://techsolidarity.org/resources.html)
I'd appreciate it.

~~~
secfirstmd
Hey, we have a ton of resources that we try to share widely, so happy to have
a look. I'm guessing you want to keep your basic guide short and pithy? E.g
try to keep it to single sentences etc...

Happy to have a look at what you got tomorrow morning.

~~~
tptacek
Exactly right. Thank you!

------
mitchpron
I'd also recommend reading Troy Hunt's blog regularly. It's especially helpful
for keeping up with whether account information on any site has been
compromised. Look up his tool "have i been pwned"

~~~
enzanki_ars
Troy Hunt's Blog: [https://www.troyhunt.com/](https://www.troyhunt.com/) Have
I been pwned: [https://haveibeenpwned.com/](https://haveibeenpwned.com/)

------
secfirstmd
Hey, thanks to everyone for the kind upvotes. Hopefully it will be useful. For
those who somehow don't already know, we also build a free, open source,
android app with tons of guides on digital and physical security - called
Umbrella. We are currently doing an update of content and features (more at
www.secfirst.org)

Available on Google Play, Amazon, F-Droid Repo etc:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.secfirst.u...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.secfirst.umbrella)

------
david_arcos
Another recommendation: [http://kfrankc.me/cs88s/](http://kfrankc.me/cs88s/)

------
travmatt
Also an excellent resource:
[https://decentsecurity.com/](https://decentsecurity.com/), from
@SwiftOnSecurity

------
teddyh
No .onion link (Tor hidden service)?

~~~
secfirstmd
We built the videos on providers platform, so a little out of our hands. But
Alec Muffet has done loads on making it easier to spin up Tor hidden services
- so I might reach out and see can we make that happen for them.

